# Nevera termoelectrica no activa rele



## firulilla (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola,tengo una nevera de esas que enfrian por sistema poltier,morphy richards,model 46701
230v-5o Hz 48w
12v 48w que se alimenta por el mechero del coche,
Bueno mi problema es que por la entrada de 12v si enfria pero por 22ov me da a la salida 4,5v y necesita como minimo 7,5v para activar el rele,he probado el rele con una fuente y si funciona,tampoco se si la salida total serian 12v,me imagino que si.estoy empezando en esto de la electronica,y me falta medir la fuente,si la saco no se como probarla a 220v,tengo otras pequeñas que he sacado de algun aparato pero no se como enchufarla a 220v y claro 220 ya es algo peligrosillo,os mando las fotos a ver si podeis ayudarme aprobar la fuente o decirme cual es mi problema,gracias y un saludo a todos los que nos ayudais en este mundillo


----------



## firulilla (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola de nuevo,bueno tendre que sacar el transformador y hacer la prueba de la bombilla de 100w segun el tutorial de fogonazo y ir probando punta por punta ya que no se cuales son los primarios y secundarios,y si hace catapum!! pues naa que le vamos a hacer,sino experimento no aprendo,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2012)

Hacelo con la celda desconectada que es lo mas caro


----------



## firulilla (Feb 24, 2012)

Gracias dosmetros,lo voy a hacer con el transformador quitado de la placa,no lo he hecho todavia xq no tengo la bombilla de 100w que hoy dia escasean y es dificil de conseguir,ya dire algo cuando la pruebe,gracias x tu consejo,saludos


----------

